# How to adjust headlights on Jetta mk2?



## OliverKahn (Sep 4, 2013)

Can someone please help me how to adjust the headlights Jetta mk2 (1987) Any help is well come


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Are these 'aero' headlights? That's what my MkII had.










Aren't there just two adjustment screws on the mounting plate?


----------



## OliverKahn (Sep 4, 2013)

that these are the headlights.How far can adjust the headlights?If you'd like to explain


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

OliverKahn said:


> that these are the headlights.


Huh?



OliverKahn said:


> How far can adjust the headlights?If you'd like to explain


Assuming that your front end hasn't been damaged - and your suspension isn't broken - you should be able to adjust them far enough for them to be aligned.


----------



## OliverKahn (Sep 4, 2013)

I wanted to say that such headlights as shown in Figure.
Screw turns and so set up, but how do I know if I got them set up set?Sorry that I'm a little bad english


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

How To Aim Headlamps and Auxiliary Lamps


----------



## OliverKahn (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you so much on this link and help


----------

